# Weekend Scallop Report



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, even with mixed reviews we still decided to make the trip. Normally we rent a cabin at the state park, but this year we are just stacked every week, so decided to try the day trip with some friends. Th 9 of us travelled to St. Joe in the morning and were on the water by 11. Snorkeled for 7 hours, and between all of us we found 33. Actually, I found most of them, but then again, we had little kids and tired teenagers. All in all, I would do it again tomorrow because the water is fantastic and the company was even better. It is never a bad idea to play with your friends and your kids. Here's the kind of smiles we saw all day. Ya'll should get over there if you can.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Could you get to where I told you to go? In that same spot Ive looted out the last two years.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

You should have called Jeff. I'd put you on them. I gave advise to another pff'er 1st timer and they cleaned up 2 weeks ago. Me and momma has talked about 1 more trip down.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I went to where both of you guys said. At least, as best as I could tell. Somehow it just didn't work for us. But we had a fantastic time. Thank you both.


----------



## duggiedee (Jul 16, 2008)

hyco said:


> You should have called Jeff. I'd put you on them. I gave advise to another pff'er 1st timer and they cleaned up 2 weeks ago. Me and momma has talked about 1 more trip down.


I am taking 4 couples down there to scallop this weekend. Newby, never been there. Only been sdcalloping once in my life. Any advice?


----------

